# Ginger Scallon Crab over Fried Rice



## TheNightCooker (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello, I have alot of Chinese Seafood recipes that I would like to post and share. Problem is, I dont know if they belong under fish&seafood or ethnic cooking.

Example of the post:

*Ginger Scallion Crab Over Fried Rice - Texas Fishing Forum*


Enjoy


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 30, 2009)

You could post them in either location.  Many recipes fit into more than one category.


----------



## TheNightCooker (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 30, 2009)

Another idea is to do a blog (like on blogspot.com) then put it in your signature. We could be alerted to a recipe here, with a teaser photo, then go to your link for the complete process. (Like mine, but nothing as fancy or scrumptious looking as yours!!)


----------



## TheNightCooker (Jul 30, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> Another idea is to do a blog (like on blogspot.com) then put it in your signature. We could be alerted to a recipe here, with a teaser photo, then go to your link for the complete process. (Like mine, but nothing as fancy or scrumptious looking as yours!!)


 
Yeah thats a good idea! Thanks for the compliment!


----------

